# Piano Accompanist or not?-URGENT!



## NightMelody (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi! If I have posted in the wrong place, I apologize as I am very new to this forum. 

I am in a very difficult situation right now. Two friends and I are playing a piece for the regional Solo and Ensemble on Saturday. The piece is Doppler's Fantaisie op. 35 (a duet for 2 flutes with piano). Quite frankly, we are not prepared. It is fine when the two soloists are playing together, but when the piano is added, it messes things up a lot. I'm the pianist. I'm normally a soloist and it's my first time accompanying anyone. While that is no excuse, my inexperience, as well as our lack of practice together, has led to a difficult situation. 

Should I still attempt to accompany them this weekend or would it be better if they played the piece on their own? I know they would do much better on their own, but the piece calls for a pianist. None of us have the economic means to hire a professional accompanist and we won't be able to get more than two hours more practice together before then. I will talk with them tomorrow but I would like to hear other people's opinions before I do so.

Please help, thanks, and sorry about the long post.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Generally in S&E, they are very strict. If it calls for accompaniment, they want to hear accompaniment. Your friends may be severely penalized if they perform on their own. I realize how you feel, but just try and do your best. Im sure it will be fine


----------



## rocklandpiano (Feb 11, 2013)

A piano accompanist is a piano player who, during a particular piece, is tasked with highlighting another musician's skills. That is, while the piano accompanist may be a skilled soloist in his or her own right, the person or group with whom the pianist is playing is always the center of the piece. The pianist's music may simply be a skeleton of the piece as played by an orchestra, or it may be intended to complement the other musician in a subtle manner. While a professional accompanist must be highly skilled, the degree of skill required often depends on the venue, and so there are many people who accompany others on the piano without actually considering themselves accompanists.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh. Panic stations ....homework has not been done 

can you change to an easier piece, which you can manage, like 'Three Blind Mice'? Or perhaps another less challenging romantic piece, like Faure' Pavane.

Sadly as a piano-can't-stander, I'd have to agree that the piano is really important in this romantic classic for the rhythm and balance of the overall piece. 

If not, then is it possible to agree with the two smug flutists to play the piece at a slower tempo which you do feel you can work at? The flute parts are much easier than the piano part. Or at least when I look at double handed triadic chords, I feel like I need to start counting with my fingers again.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

NightMelody,

I am not familiar with your piece, but I am familiar with S&E and the role of the accompanist. It is very important that you create the structure against which your two friends can shine to the best of their ability. There may be ways to simplify your accompaniment so that you can play at proper tempo. 
Go through the piece and take out anything fancy and reduce it to just simple chord structures if you must. Your friends are being evaluated and you are not. Make sure you are practicing with a metronome so that you can't cheat the tempo like a soloist often can.

If you can, schedule a practice session that includes your friends' teacher (I'm very surprised that the teacher has not asked for this).

It is a little bit late to call the services of a professional accompanist at this point but, in the future, your friends may find that one is surprisingly affordable.


----------

